# Franco-flemish geniouness when were you aware and felt bless by the music of them?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Ockeghem
Josquiin
Dufay

Were my entry into this world this spere of classical, now i consider it my prozak i need to listen to it in the morning and before sleeping it feel good, honnest it think ocjeghem and franco flemish music is a Healer for the mind and soul.
:tiphat:


----------

